# Huchen Wedler?



## j_juenger (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Huchenspezis!!!!

Habe im Forum über den Wedler(Hölzler mit Fell beklebt) |kopfkrat für den Huchenfang viel gelesen.
Leider gibt es dazu keine ausführliche Bauanleitung mit Bildern.
Da ich auch mein Glück beim Huchenangeln versuchen will, bin ich für jede Hilfe dankbar!!!
Ein Bild von dem Wedler würde mir sehr helfen!!!|wavey:


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

Meinst Du evtl einen Huchenzopf?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=23377&highlight=huchenzopf


----------



## j_juenger (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

Auf die Idee einen Wedler zu bauen hat mich der Beitrag von
HuchenAlex gebracht:



HuchenAlex schrieb:


> Tag Kollegen...ich beschreib mal die Bauanleitung für meinen fängigsten Huchenköder (aba auch Forellen von über 6 kg und Hechte von bis zu 13 kg haben diesen Köder schon genommen)..naja, also so ein Wedler is schon a bissale aufwendig zu bauen...
> aba naja, werd ichs mal versuchen...also, man nehme ein gutes Stück Kaninchenfell, das auf ca. 5mm dicke Streifen geschnitten wird, je Streifen etwa 20 cm lang, etwa 20 cm Rundholz 10 mm aus dem Baumarkt, Niroster - Stahldraht von min. 1 mm Dicke, und Schlüsselringe entsprechender Tragkraft... das Holz wird auf Teile von etwa 5 cm geschnitten (4 Teile), in das Holz werden der Länge nach 1.3mm Löcher gebohrt, Draht durchgesteckt und an beiden Enden Ösen gebogen. damit mans richtig festziehen kann, kommt noch eine große Perle auf die Achse vor der Bleikappe...Auch die Kappe gieße ich mir selber, sie sollte je nach Strömung zwischen 20 und 40 g wiegen...das Fell wird an der Oberseite angebunden, das Holz mit Sekundenkleber umstricheun und das Fell straff rumgewickelt... so verfährt man mit allen 4 Teilen... beim Biegen schlauft man dann die 4 Teile ineinander... der Haken wird mit einem Schlüsselring am vorletzten Gelenk von hinten eingeschlauft...probierts mal aus, ein super fängiger Köder, dens nirgendwo zu kaufen gibt...regards, Alex..


 
Vlt. hat es schon jemand aufgebaut?|wavey:


----------



## Seele (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

Nein hab ich noch nicht, bin zu faul 
Hab das Material schon daheim, evtl wirds ja an Weihnachten was. Sollte so ein ca. 20-25cm Wedler mit 2-3 Drillingen bei mir werden.


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

Ähem ja... wen Du auf den Link geklickt hättest 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=23377&highlight=huchenzopf

hättest Du die Bauanleitung ja schon von Alex gesehen...

Hier, extra mal die STEP BY STEP Anleitung...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=296062&postcount=1
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=296067&postcount=3
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=296070&postcount=4
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=296073&postcount=5
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=296080&postcount=6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=296413&postcount=10


----------



## j_juenger (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

Danke Denni, aber ich glaube da ist mit Huchenwedler eine Konstruktion aus Holz
gemeint?

Laut der Beschreibung von HuchenAlex soll es eine viergliedrige Schlange aus Rundholz entstehen, die als Haut Kaninnchenfell hat??? Als Kopf eine Bleikappe??
Wie wird das Fell an der Oberseite angebunden?|kopfkrat

Sieht der etwa so aus?
http://www.angelsport-gerhards.de/a...wobbler/firelurewedler/50268299b21406c33.html


----------



## James8 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

Hey,

jep so sieht dat Ding aus.

Grüße


----------



## j_juenger (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

Soll er einem Huchen in etwa einen Aal vortäuschen?
Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Haken in Offsethaken umzuwandeln-geringere Hängergefahr?


----------



## James8 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

Hey,

also ich mein nicht dass das geht und wenn du nen Huchen fangen willst, dann mach dich schon mal mit dem Gedanken vertraut, dass du sehr seehhhhhhhhhhhhehhhhhhh oft abreißen wirst

grüße


----------



## chefcamper (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*



j_juenger schrieb:


> Soll er einem Huchen in etwa einen Aal vortäuschen?
> Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Haken in Offsethaken umzuwandeln-geringere Hängergefahr?



Nein, kein Aal. Das ganze, wie auch ein herkömmlicher Huchenzopf soll aufsteigende Bachneunaugen imitieren. Fängt auch in Gewässern ohne solche Vorkommen ein Topköder. Zum Thema Hänger:
Lech, 3 Huchenverdächtige Stellen, 45 Minuten, 2 Zöpfe, 1 Großwobbler, 6 (!) Gummifische später bin ich dann heim und hab mir ein schönes Hacker gegönnt...


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (25. März 2013)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter. Hab mir heute auch mal nen "Huchenzopf" gebastelt. Hab auch schon von mehreren gehört dass der Top fangen soll auch ohne Neunaugenvorkommen, wie auch chefcamper über mir schreibt. 
Hier die Bilder:


----------



## nepomuk (25. März 2013)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

Mal ne blöde Frage :
Kommen die Neunaugen in der Natur eigendlich immer im Geschwader oder dümpeln die eher alleine so vor sich hin?
Falls die immer solo sind ist der Zopf doch eher unnatürlich oder?

Ich habe Aale ausgenommen , da war immer nur ein Neunauge drinn, aber einen Aal mit einem Stichlingmilchner sammt Nest #c


----------



## bafoangler (25. März 2013)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KHR5Nc9Ty4

Beim Laichgeschäft sind die natürlich schwer beschäftigt und somi leichte Beute...


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (25. März 2013)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

So ein Zopf soll auch das Jugend Stadium imitieren,  die sogenannten Querder.  Aber wenn man des Video so sieht,  optikmäsig kommt da so nen Zopf schon hin


----------



## nepomuk (25. März 2013)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

Keine Ahnung wann die Neunaugen laichen, dachte nur das Huchen im Winter zu Fangen sind.
Aber ich habe mal was von einem Huchenzopf in einer Ausgabe der Fisch und Fang von 1978 gelesen...
Die haben Hirschlederstreifen benuzt...Fensterleder...die ersten Mister twister|bla:


----------



## Wollebre (27. März 2013)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*



Münchner-Spezl schrieb:


> Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter. Hab mir heute auch mal nen "Huchenzopf" gebastelt. Hab auch schon von mehreren gehört dass der Top fangen soll auch ohne Neunaugenvorkommen, wie auch chefcamper über mir schreibt.
> Hier die Bilder:


 

was sind das für Bleiköpfe? Selbst gegossen?

Kleiner Tip für Pilkangler: Mit schwererem Kopf (aus abgedrehter Hutmutter) schon gut Dorsch in der Ostsee gefangen.


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (27. März 2013)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

Hi Nein nicht selbst gegossen.  Die bleiköpfe gibt's hier bei uns im fishermans Partner. In 4 Größen.  Das ist ein 25g bleikopf,  innen hohl und Bohrung ist auch schon drin.


----------



## alexander1990 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

bei welchem fischerman´s partner gibts die bleikappen. bin schon seit langem auf der suche nach weiteren alternativen.

zu dem huchenzopf!!!
der huchenzopf soll laichende neunaugen imitieren. deshalb auch mehrere zusammengebunden. 
der zopf oben im blog sieht ganz gut aus aber die drillinge scheinen mir etwas zu klein und zu unstabil gewählt.
desweiteren hast du beim oberen drilling ne starre verbindung, des ist nicht so der hammer wenn du mal ne richtige huchenwalze an der oberfläche erlebst. der dreht sich den einfach raus


----------



## Seele (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

Vor allem was kosten die? Ich brauch nen größeren Schwung. Form fräsen kommt wegen der Kosten auch nicht in Frage, gibts doch nicht, dass niemand solche Köpfe hat. Selbst in USA nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

das war nur der prototyp oben, bin immer auf der suche nach nem noch besseren ua. auch deine angemerkten sachen ..

Werde morgen nochmal in den FP in Parsdorf bei München gehen und schaun was die Hauben da kosten. Geb euch dann bescheid, wenn ich mal nen neuen gebaut hab - bekommt ihr ihn natürlich auch zu sehen..

Oben der Drilling ist "starr" weil sich sonst ständig die falschen neunaugen drin verfangen. weis noch nicht genau wie ich das problem umgehen kann. Evtl nehm ich schrumpfschlauch und schrump den nur oben und unten 1cm an das er hält, gibt dem ganzen dann auch stabilität und ist trotzdem dann so beweglich dass sich der huchen rollen kann.

Wiegesagt melde mich morgen wegen dem Preis. Drillingsgröße muss ich nachschaun in meinem Sortiment, vom Bild her kann ich die größe nicht genau bestimmen.


----------



## alexander1990 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

Wo gibt's denn jetzt die bleikappen? Du wolltest doch schon vor längerem schreiben. Bin zur zeit am basteln um im Winter nicht die kostbare angelzeit mit montieren zu vergeuden. |supergri


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

Schau einfach mal in den Post vor deiner Antwort. Da steht wo es sie gibt. Zum Rest bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen. Sobald ich es geschafft habe, Poste ich wieder hier


----------



## Seele (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Huchen Wedler?*

Jaja, das leidige Thema mit den Kappen  
Davon kann ich ein Lied singen. 
Was zahlt ihr für eine?


----------

